# Scott's creek falls



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

I hear tell of some falls down off sr93 in Scott's creek supposed to be a deep hole full of fish? How far down 93 from 33 if this hole really exists?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I've never heard of it


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

I read it on another forum guy said it about a mile from a park there's a pull off in a sharp corner on 93 wher u could see where hillside was blasted u had to cross creek above the falls then down a steep bank to get to the hole that was all it said


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I grew up in logan, and fished there quite a bit when I was a kid. There were always stories of it being connected underground to a "death hole" upriver. Not sure if they were ever true. I caught some big crappie out of there back in the day. There also have been a few accidents happen with people swimming there as well.

[ame]https://maps.google.com/maps?q=39.532169,-82.420681&hl=en&ll=39.532131,-82.42063&spn=0.002242,0.004823&num=1&t=h&z=18[/ame]


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

What park is it close to? The link u left jus goes to generic google maps page


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

Take SR 93 south of city limits( 1mi) First hard turn to the Lt and it is on your Rt. it may all be private prop. I know it gets hit pretty good. There is a shallow rock bottom and a pull of there that is used to get to the crop fields. The water from there dumps in to the pool.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

